# Knicks @ Mavs: 3/30/07



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks:*


> After hearing Steve Francis twice complain about the lack of playing time in recent games, Knicks coach Isiah Thomas shrugged. It's apparently not an issue. "He's complaining about the right thing," Thomas said. "He wants to play. What he's complaining about is legitimate." Francis still isn't sure why he only got 12 minutes against Orlando, but doesn't believe it's personal. "I don't look at it like that," he said. "I want to play. That's it.


*Mavs:*


> The Mavs finish off the quick two-game homestand Friday against New York, the second meeting with the Knicks in 11 days. Dallas won 92-77 at MSG on March 20 behind 48 points from Dirk Nowitzki and Josh Howard. The Mavs have dominated the series lately, winning nine of the last 10 and six straight at home. Going into the last game against the Eastern Conference, Dallas is 26-3, including 13-1 at home.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

just started watching and OMG BALKMAN!..WITH THE SICK DUNK!!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

this is a good game so far...knicks hanging in tough 76-76 going into the 4th quarter...


im glad i decided to watch(thought it was going to be a blowout loss)


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

86-86 6 mins left


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

92-92 4 mins


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

25 turnovers for the knicks omg


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

95-95 2:30 left


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

What a game. Hope Knicks make playoffs. They can compete with ANYONE! Mavs vs Knicks finals would be amazing


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

if only the knicks showed up to play like this for every game.


and the amazing thing is we're pretty banged up. I think i saw a lineup of mardy, balkman, nate, frye and forgot who the 5th guy was....


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

dirk back to back buckets

100-98 mavs
1:30 left


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

marbury!!!!!!! with the bucket and the foul!!!!

100-100
marbury makes ft 101-100 knicks


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicks up 103-102


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm scared.....lol


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

omg open 3 for stack rims out....

knicks caught looking dirk rebounds goes back up, misses, gets fouled

hits both FT 104-103 mavs

knicks with the ball 26 secs left


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ah geez...kitty look what you did:azdaja:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

no foul on the marbury drive

mavs win.........


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats the second time this week the refs have had non calls against you guys


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

thats what happens when you dont save timeouts for the end....


ah well it was a good game....

and it wasn't your fault kitty just playing


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Goodness, they need to stop scaring me. Good game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This blows...we needed that win badly. Ugh!!!!! We get no respect from the refs at all!


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

If knicks dont show up like this for only good teams, but all teams, they'd be scary


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

that balkman dunk was crazy though lol....


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

The foul wasnt on the marury play, it was after nate threw devean george to get that rebound.

These are key losses because primarily, this can be a big confidence blow to the knicks, i really had a doubt for this game, although all the odds were against the mavs in some tight spots, FT's played big *** keys into this game.

I knew i was worried everytime marbury, curry, collins, balkman, or even robinson stepped to the line, it worried me.

Like kenny smith said its not a loss just a defeat, we played a hell of a game, and the only way now we can be a .500 team, is if we win the next 10 games.. we were shorthanded but thats crazy what the knicks did, we should be proud 

:clap2: 

Next game guys.... next game.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

^ definately, the mavs are a freethrow shooting machine...i think they missed maybe like 3-4 out of 25 or so...if knicks ever get those kind of stats at the FT line they'd be pretty good....and the turnovers are a ***** too lol


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

it was really a good game , the knicks came to win 2nite , it was just the combination of ref no calls , injuries , and playing the best team in the world on their own floor doing them in.

the knicks can play with any1


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Uggghhhhh. You cant be mad at the knicks for loseing this game, but you can be mad at the fact if they gave that type of heart every night the Knicks would be very high in the east.

And actually if you think about it this should be more of a confidence booster compaired to a downer. I mean honestly, they should all know now that if they play with that same type of heart they can have such a better record then they do right now.

This team could show some real gut and get my total respect if they actually go out and win tomorrow night. Im dead serious, total respect I would give this team if they could actually go out and win tomorrow night. It would show that they are one of the toughest minded teams out there.

But we shall see.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

FREE THROWS!!

Kill knicks every game


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

This Board look like alot of Knick-Fans went out and enjoyed this nice weather on a Friday night rather than watch the Knicks play in Dallas Texas against the TOP Team in the NBA (Mavs). I did too. 
What I caught on Knicks 60 when I got home was unbelievable Knicks Basketball hanging tough vs the Mavs. *The Knicks Lost 103-105,* but they did play some decent B-Ball. To bad this Knick-Team dont have any "Team-Offense" which will gain the lead and hold on to it. 
*The persistant ONE on ONE offense that Coach Isiah Thomas ran all this season will never make NBA Post Season B-Ball (Coach Isiah Thomas coached this season like he have Lebron James or Kobe Bryant on this Knick Team.). Maybe that is why alot of Knick-Players been bowing out with injuries this season, they seen NO future in Isiah Thomas philosophy in coaching this Knick Team.*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Refs were a non-factor*

Knicks got PLENTY of questionable calls to keep them in the game and give them every opportunity to win. FTs and turnovers are the ONLY reason we lost.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> This Board look like alot of Knick-Fans went out and enjoyed this nice weather on a Friday night rather than watch the Knicks play in Dallas Texas against the TOP Team in the NBA (Mavs). I did too.
> What I caught on Knicks 60 when I got home was unbelievable Knicks Basketball hanging tough vs the Mavs. *The Knicks Lost 103-105,* but they did play some decent B-Ball. To bad this Knick-Team dont have any "Team-Offense" which will gain the lead and hold on to it.
> *The persistant ONE on ONE offense that Coach Isiah Thomas ran all this season will never make NBA Post Season B-Ball (Coach Isiah Thomas coached this season like he have Lebron James or Kobe Bryant on this Knick Team.). Maybe that is why alot of Knick-Players been bowing out with injuries this season, they seen NO future in Isiah Thomas philosophy in coaching this Knick Team.*


That 1 on 1 offense is what kept the Knicks in it. They gave the ball to our guards, who took it all the way on Mavs guards, who aren't the best man to man defenders. This is how they got Harris to foul out.


----------

